# Can you improve AMH levels?



## BettyBoopster

Hello,

So after many tests including a lap and dye I am "unexplained".

At 30 the doc suggested just keep on trying for now until the three year mark. During my last appointment he got my AMH level and stopped mid sentence, it was 12. Which I now thanks to Google know is low fertility :( He then said we should continue for six months but seriously think about going for assisted conception and leaving it no longer than a year.

Can I improve my AMH level? I'm healthy as far as I know but has anyone had success?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The current, most common measurement of AMH levels is as follows: 

High Over 3.0ng/ml 

Normal Over 1.0ng/ml 

Low Normal 0.7-0.9ng/ml 

Very low 0.3-0.6ng/ml 

Very low Less than 0.3ng/ml 

The above values are then used to predict chances of conception with higher numbers indicating a larger ovarian reserve and as such a more promising odds of pregnancy and lower levels mirroring poor reserve and poor chances of conception. 

Your a HIGH level so....I don't see why you wouldn't try from this information? 

https://www.fertileheart.com/amh.php

I will be tested on my next cycle day #2-4 for AFC, AMH, and FSH/LH/E2/P4 so I'm right behind you FX that things go the right way for you saying a prayer that things are going to be just fine!


----------



## threebirds

There are two different scales used for AMH, sounds like you are both on diff ones. I am in Ireland and have AMH of 1 - which is VERY low. Im taking coq10 but not sure if that can do anything. Dhea was also suggested to me but you need to look into that a lot first. 12 on UK scale is low, but could be a lot worse & if there are no other issues preg is very much possible (I conceived naturally with my low AMH last yr).
All the best x


----------



## BettyBoopster

Thanks both. I was using the UK scale, I'd be happier if it was the US one :)

Thank you for treebird for giving me hope that its not a lost cause to conceive naturally and lots of luck for the coming year fingers crossed. I might wait a bit longer then before looking into coq10 or DHEA but its good to know there are options.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh I am SO SORRY .....I have no clue what you could do for it as I really am new to all this testing stuff since I've been battling with my doctors 2 years for a specialist I just now finally got one. I know something hasn't been right since I was a child. I have a huge cyst we found yesterday on my left ovary not sure what we are going to do about it just yet he wants to see if after I ovulate it may burst and go away on its own....I sure hope so. I wish you both the best and hopefully you get everything settled and on the right track...LOTS OF PRAYERS :) and much love!


----------



## _Nell

You can't change your AMH level, it is what it is.

It is however new and not necessarily a perfect measure, just the best they have.
Because it's new the scales of 'normal' are very much work in progress, after all it's rare for a fertile woman to be tested so it's unclear how many women have low amh and achieve pg unassisted.
Certainly if you convert your 12 to the US scale (roughly divide by 7) your amh would not be considered a problem over there at all really.

It's worth getting a bigger picture by having a blood test to look at FSH and estradiol and all a scan to look at antral follicle count. My amh is lower than yours, yet my egg count is whopping - so to me the amh isn't reflective at all. that said, i'm not pg, so it means something.

Your amh is also meant to be static, ie it can't improve and will only decline. I've had mine tested 3 times, the 1st and 3rd were the same and the 2nd was twice as high! 

On a positive note your amh is thought to reflect quantity and not quality, as you are young you will still have proportionally a great number of 'good' eggs and so it's less of a concern.
There are studies on DHEA supplement for low amh ladies, be aware this is recommended for older low amh ladies with more 'old eggs'. IMO young low amh ladies shouldn't consider it without first having their DHEA levels checked - high DHEA is as bad as low for fertility.


----------



## BettyBoopster

AndreaFlorida, don't appoligise it is so easy to mix up different country units. I'm glad you have finally got to see a specialist and I hope the cycst burts on its own!

_Nell. Wow thank you, you seem to really know your stuff! I guess its a shame we can't do anything to improve it but knowing its just numbers we only need one little egg to get a bean. It seems it is a bit too new to take any heart from so I'll stop worrying but its good to know what people thoughts are and what they've heard. Good luck in your journey.

Thanks all!


----------

